# Clavier et trackpad non reconnu sur mon macbook blanc



## Vikhess (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier soir, j'ai un problème avec mon macbook...
Le clavier et le trackpad ne fonctionne plus 

J'ai été voir dans information système et ils n'apparaissent pas.
J'ai fais faire une vérification par Onyx, qui n'a rien donné.
A tout hasard j'ai aussi fais une vérification de disque dur par utilitaire de disque, rien...

C'est donc asser gênant de ne pas avoir de clavier ni de trackpad pour un portable 

Quand je redémarre la machine à plusieurs reprises les deux refonctionne, mais que pour quelques minutes seulement :hein:

Alors je me demandais si il y avait quelqu'un qui pourrait avoir une solution à mon problème 

Merci d'avance


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Décembre 2011)

systeme a jour ? macbook  a  pris l eau ? ( c est souvent le cas ...  surtout les deux périphériques en meme temps )

une réparation des autorisations/permissions via Utilitaire de Disque  a été faite ?

si tu appuies sur Alt au démarrage, tu as le choix des périphériques de démarrage, ton trackpad fonctionne ? laisse le 1h pour voir s il fonctionne toujours apres . Si ça fonctionne ,tu as peut être un problème Systeme . Il faudrait peut être réinstallé par dessus ton système ( pas de perte de données ) pour voir .


----------



## Vikhess (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Non, le mac n'a pas prit l'eau, il n'est pas tombé non plus...
J'ai fais toutes les vérifications du disques par utilitaire de disque et Onyx, sans résultats.
Peut-être que je dois faire un hardware test?


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Décembre 2011)

C' est quel macbook ?


----------



## Vikhess (11 Décembre 2011)

C'est un Macbook blanc de 2008, core 2 duo 2,4Ghz, 3 Gb de Ram 250 gb DD en hybride. Il y a Mac os X lion 10.7.2 installé.


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Décembre 2011)

ok donc le clavier est branché sur le trackpad .  Il faudra surement remplacé le support clavier ( clavier + support + trackpad ) , si celui ci est fissuré en bas au niveau des reposes poignet, le remplacement est gratuit dans un centre agréé , pour ton macbook .  Sinon fais faire un devis .


----------



## Vikhess (11 Décembre 2011)

En fait, il y a une top case neuve dessus, elle a été changée par le propriétaire précédent.
Mais pensez-vous que se serait plutôt un problème hardware ou software?


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Décembre 2011)

Il a été changé par l ancien propriétaire , ou alors , il l' avait changé  par un Centre agréé ?

Allume ton mac , maintient la touche Alt au démarrage et utilise le trackpad quelques minutes à cet endroit , si tout fonctionne , il y a peut être une chance que ça soit Software . Sinon démarre sur un dvd d' installation , ça peut te permettre de tester les deux.


----------



## Vikhess (11 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas comment elle a été changée, il ne m'a rien dit la dessus.
Mais je l'ai démarré en appuyant sur alt, mais le trackpad ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Mais est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire l'hardware test avec une clef usb avec lion dessus? (avec laquelle j'ai installé le soft?)


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Décembre 2011)

Si le trackpad ne fonctionne pas lorsque tu fais Alt au démarrage, tu as forcement un problème matériel . Si la personne qui te l' a vendu a mis un mauvais clavier ( les nappes ne sont pas toutes les memes ) , cela peut expliquer ta panne .


----------



## Vikhess (12 Décembre 2011)

Peut-être, mais le mac a très bien fonctionné pendant 2 mois...


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Décembre 2011)

Donc il y a un problème matériel


----------



## Vikhess (12 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Donc il y a un problème matériel



C'est bien ce que je me disais.... Est-ce que c'est difficile de le démonter?


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Décembre 2011)

très simple .   http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-Upper-Case/515/1


----------



## Vikhess (13 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


> très simple .   http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-Upper-Case/515/1



Merci!!


----------



## Mouni@ (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour.
J'ai aussi ce problème, j'ai formaté mon macbook White, et voilà ve que ça me donne. Je suis vraiment perdue car je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Merci de votre aide


----------

